# Seizures



## Dtay (May 10, 2015)

Yesterday My mom and I went on road trip to Ohio to pick up our 8 week old cockapoo from its breeder. Everything was fantastic until about 2 hours on the way back home he had a seizure that lasted two minutes.. He was shaking and foaming at the mouth. We were very frightened when this happened. Then around 10pm 5 hrs after his first seizure with us he had another one! He started shaking in my moms hands and chewing on nothing. I took him to my room where it was nice and cool and gave him plenty of water. At 5 am the next morning he has another seizure he starting shaking and crying. I called the vet and trey said it would be best to bring him in. At 8 he has his four he seizure this time he defecated and vomited. In all four instances they lasted about 2 minutes and he was fine after. We took him to the animal hospital and he is there for 24 hours so they can run test. Has anyone had any of the same experiences or ideas of what I should expect? I'm so scared because he's so young.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How awful for you and your pup. I'm afraid I have no experience, but I just wanted to wish your pup well. Please keep us informed.
Have you spoken to the breeder?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

My ladbrador that I lost last year at the age of 12.5 had suffered with seizures all his life, but he never had more than four a year until his last 6 months of his life.we never had to do much about them, not even medication.my vet said that unless he was having more than 4 in a year we should just help him through them. 
I really feel for you as I know that its really quiet scary to see them having one and especially in a puppy so young. 
I really hope all turns out well.


----------



## Dtay (May 10, 2015)

Thank you and yes I contacted the breeder at night and she said that neither of the parents or pups in the litter have had issues. And the parents have never had a history seizures. We're first time dog owners so this expierence was terrifying..


----------



## Sassy (Mar 20, 2015)

Dtay, I'm so very sorry to read about your puppy. I'm glad you're looking into the problem rather than simply wanting to turn around and return him to the breeder. I hope this isn't a story about something the breeder did or of course an ongoing health problem. I wonder how you selected this breeder and I'm also curious what the vet did to help your little guy. Keep us posted.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

So sorry to hear about this poorly little puppy. I hope you vet can help you resolve whatever is going on.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

What an awful experience! I hope your little one is doing better.


----------



## Jantymac (May 3, 2015)

How very alarming! We have had a little girl for a week and I know how terrified I would be if she had a seizure! Please keep us posted on his progress. Hope he is doing better and your vet is able to solve the problem.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I am hoping no news is good news and that the new puppy just was a bit dehydrated or something that just needs an IV drip to help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh, what a horrible thing to go through - for both puppy and you! Hope everything is ok now. 

If you don't mind me asking, what's the name of the breeder?


----------



## leekerwen (Feb 16, 2015)

How's is your puppy today, did you get any answers from the vet ?? Hoping and praying all is well x


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Very sorry to hear. Not a nice initial puppy experience. Sounds so scary! Hope pup is doing better and you are preoccupied by the constant demand of attention and puppy teeth.


----------

